# Cast Iron Apple Pie....



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ingredients.

2# granny smith apples
2# braeburn apples
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 cup butter
1 cup packed light brown sugar
1 egg white
1 tbl sugar
1 /2tsp cinnamon
2 pre made refrigerated piecrust ( I use Pillsbury)

1. Preheat oven to 350Âº. Peel apples, and cut into 1/2-inch-thick wedges. Toss apples with cinnamon and 3/4 cup granulated sugar.
2. Melt butter in a 10-inch cast-iron skillet over medium heat; add brown sugar, and cook, stirring constantly, 1 to 2 minutes or until sugar is dissolved. Remove from heat, and place 1 piecrust in skillet over brown sugar mixture. Spoon apple mixture over piecrust, and top with remaining piecrust. Whisk egg white until foamy. Brush top of piecrust with egg white; sprinkle with 1 Tbsp. granulated sugar and 1 /2 tsp of cinnamon. Cut 4 or 5 slits in top for steam to escape.
3. Bake at 350Âº for 1 hour to 1 hour and 10 minutes or until golden brown and bubbly, shielding with aluminum foil during last 10 minutes to prevent excessive browning, if necessary. Cool on a wire rack 30 minutes before serving. 

Outstanding with bluebell butter pecan ice cream!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks dang good. Lol


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

The honey crisp variety are available right now. Excellent for cooking.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*A pie*

Dang shaky you nipping at CD heels..Looks Great Just dumb ?/but you say 2# apples and 2# apples are we talking pounds or 4 apples total..Warned ya dumb?


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

cva34 said:


> Dang shaky you nipping at CD heels..Looks Great Just dumb ?/but you say 2# apples and 2# apples are we talking pounds or 4 apples total..Warned ya dumb?


4# of apples total. After I peeled, cored, and sliced all 4# or so, there was enough left over that wouldnt fit in the pan for the kiddos to have a small bowl of cinammon apples....so I guess its there abouts! lol


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

*another picture*

I sure wish you would have taken a pic of a slice with some BB melting on top. 
If you will make it again I will come over and take a picture. lol.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good, thanks for sharing!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Wife recently made one similar from a Trisha Yearwood recipe. She used 2 cans of apple pie filling. Maybe 28-30 oz total? Was very good. Especially with BB Homemade vanilla.


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

I tried this a couple of weeks ago it was great, making it again today for Thanksgiving.


----------

